# The Official Victims of Shuckins Poll



## Herf N Turf

By request, I think it would be fun to see just how many here have been bombed by the wanton Mr. Shuckins!


----------



## patrick.paul

I have been touched by Mr. Shuckins *sniff*


----------



## fivespdcat

My mailbox still hasn't recovered from a Shuckins bomb! BTW being touched by shuckins kind of creeps me out! Lol!


----------



## Hinson

Yup, I got a puff welcome kit from Shuckins.


----------



## mturnmm

Yes...I have been touched:jaw:.....(sniff) yes touched by Mr.Shuckins! Oh BTW thanks for the poll!!


----------



## Who Killed Thursby?

*steps forward*

"Hi, my name is Ben, and I have been bombed by Shuckins."

Group: "Hiiii Beeeen"


----------



## Shibby

Hmm.. This worries me a bit, ive only been here for a few days now, but seeing as i like my house and family, lets just hope his radar doesnt pick me up!


----------



## Hinson

I have a feeling that this thread will only ease Ron's attempt at world domination.....


----------



## simplechords

He popped my bomb cherry


----------



## jdfutureman

I'm in the midst of recovering and loving it. Step over to the review page shortly as I have smoked 2 of the 9. The first was a real Tatuaje treat.









This is all you have to say reallly


----------



## Fuzzy

The campground where I stay now will never be the same! Once I sparked up some of the fragmentation, it looked like some of the campers were camping or would that be double camping outside my door hoping for collateral damage.


----------



## simplechords

I hope Ron isn't using don to gather intel on new targets.


----------



## shuckins

this could be a fun thread...

9405 5036 9930 0162 0917 16
9405 5036 9930 0162 0917 09
9405 5036 9930 0162 0922 87
9405 5036 9930 0162 0916 86
9405 5036 9930 0161 0132 76
9405 5036 9930 0161 0132 38
9405 5036 9930 0161 0132 69
9405 5036 9930 0161 0132 52
9405 5036 9930 0161 0132 45


----------



## patrick.paul

shuckins said:


> this could be a fun thread...
> 
> 9405 5036 9930 0162 0917 16
> 9405 5036 9930 0162 0917 09
> 9405 5036 9930 0162 0922 87
> 9405 5036 9930 0162 0916 86
> 9405 5036 9930 0161 0132 76
> 9405 5036 9930 0161 0132 38
> 9405 5036 9930 0161 0132 69
> 9405 5036 9930 0161 0132 52
> 9405 5036 9930 0161 0132 45


:jaw:

This is a place for recovery! That's like bringing drugs into a rehab facility!


----------



## kapathy

yeah thats real fair ron!!!!! way to pad the poll! (as if it needed help lol)


----------



## Who Killed Thursby?

Hah. It's like a sign up sheet for Ron to bomb them. I love it.


----------



## Hinson

and here we go.......


----------



## smirak

Hello. My name is Kevin. I can proudly say that I am one of the 6 that answered "I've managed to fly below Shuckins' radar... so far!" Also, one of the good things about the job I do is I work with the US Air Force, both current and retired. That said, I've got a good friend that I work with that is an old AWACS guy, so he's got me pretty much covered. All incoming Shuckin's bombs are being diverted from my AOR.


----------



## NoShhhSherlock

shuckins said:


> this could be a fun thread...
> 
> 9405 5036 9930 0162 0917 16
> 9405 5036 9930 0162 0917 09
> 9405 5036 9930 0162 0922 87
> 9405 5036 9930 0162 0916 86
> 9405 5036 9930 0161 0132 76
> 9405 5036 9930 0161 0132 38
> 9405 5036 9930 0161 0132 69
> 9405 5036 9930 0161 0132 52
> 9405 5036 9930 0161 0132 45


All I see when I go to bed is numbers now! I have also been attacked by the Infamous Shuckinator out:


----------



## dahu

Who Killed Thursby? said:


> *steps forward*
> 
> "Hi, my name is Ben, and I have been bombed by Shuckins."
> 
> Group: "Hiiii Beeeen"





Hinson said:


> and here we go.......





patrick.paul said:


> :jaw:
> 
> This is a place for recovery! That's like bringing drugs into a rehab facility!


lmao at this string of posts!


----------



## Oldmso54

Yup - one of probably 10,000 other puff members.


----------



## Shibby

shuckins said:


> this could be a fun thread...
> 
> 9405 5036 9930 0162 0917 16
> 9405 5036 9930 0162 0917 09
> 9405 5036 9930 0162 0922 87
> 9405 5036 9930 0162 0916 86
> 9405 5036 9930 0161 0132 76
> 9405 5036 9930 0161 0132 38
> 9405 5036 9930 0161 0132 69
> 9405 5036 9930 0161 0132 52
> 9405 5036 9930 0161 0132 45


Dunn Dunn Dunnnnn. This is about to get ugly


----------



## 24571

shuckins said:


> this could be a fun thread...
> 
> 9405 5036 9930 0162 0917 16
> 9405 5036 9930 0162 0917 09
> 9405 5036 9930 0162 0922 87
> 9405 5036 9930 0162 0916 86
> 9405 5036 9930 0161 0132 76
> 9405 5036 9930 0161 0132 38
> 9405 5036 9930 0161 0132 69
> 9405 5036 9930 0161 0132 52
> 9405 5036 9930 0161 0132 45


I think Shuckins figures his work is not done until the forum discussions go dead. He plans to accomplish this by bombing the living hell out of everyone so much that they must continuously smoke in order to keep up and thus have no more time for typing.


----------



## bc8436

I've never been bombed before :behindsofa:


----------



## UncleFester

I was touched by Shuckins last week in my "swimsuit area"!


----------



## Big Bull

My wineador is still afraid when I open the door.....poor thing. Shuckins dam near put her out of her misery.....:croc:


----------



## Poneill272

I've never had the honor of being hit by Shuckins, to date. My mailbox is thankful :lol:


----------



## bcannon87

My mailbox and my wife are thankful that I have been able to stay under the radar thus far. I don't think that my wife would be happy if our new house took such a obliterating hit!

But all those launch codes looks scary! I feel sorry for anybody that he has a target lock on!!!


----------



## k-morelli

god this can't be good he's waging an all out war on puff members


----------



## Josh Lucky 13

he is either truly generous



or just plain crazy

or both


----------



## k-morelli

only 31 people so far on the pole and 70% are people who've been bombed already haha


----------



## Shibby

k-morelli said:


> only 31 people so far on the pole and 70% are people who've been bombed already haha


Yeah, didnt realize i was part of such a massive minority haha.


----------



## bigslowrock

I've been pif'd and maw'd by Ron, won one of his contest, and got sticks for being a judge, but I'm not sure that I've ever been straight up bomb'd.


----------



## shuckins

bc8436 said:


> I've never been bombed before :behindsofa:


did you not get it when i sent it:

Label/Receipt Number: 9405 5036 9930 0065 7120 08
Status: Delivered

Your item was delivered at 11:06 am on April 14, 2011 in ALLSTON, MA 02134.


----------



## k-morelli

shuckins said:


> did you not get it when i sent it:
> 
> Label/Receipt Number: 9405 5036 9930 0065 7120 08
> Status: Delivered
> 
> Your item was delivered at 11:06 am on April 14, 2011 in ALLSTON, MA 02134.


the mailman must have figured out what was inside and took the package home haha


----------



## shuckins

Poneill272 said:


> I've never had the honor of being hit by Shuckins, to date. My mailbox is thankful :lol:


really?
wonder how that happened...


----------



## Zogg

I did the noobie trade with him


----------



## kapathy

shuckins said:


> did you not get it when i sent it:
> 
> Label/Receipt Number: 9405 5036 9930 0065 7120 08
> Status: Delivered
> 
> Your item was delivered at 11:06 am on April 14, 2011 in ALLSTON, MA 02134.


scary......well armed, methodical, and organized.


----------



## bigslowrock

kapathy said:


> scary......well armed, methodical, and organized.


I think its official. Ron is a cigar making robot sent from the future.


----------



## horseshoe

bigslowrock said:


> I think its official. Ron is a cigar making robot sent from the future.


A "Tobacconator" of sorts...


----------



## 68 Lotus

Never a Bombing!...I think that requires a Tube that reads!

*"You Have Been
BOMBED
By Shuckins!"*

..But I was hit with an Awesome retaliatory Strike! :thumb: :biggrin:


----------



## Poneill272

shuckins said:


> really?
> wonder how that happened...


Lol! I seem to never know when to keep my mouth shut!


----------



## bigslowrock

Poneill272 said:


> Lol! I seem to never know when to keep my mouth shut!


you probably didn't need the front yard and street anyway.


----------



## shuckins

well,it seem's i have some catching up to do...lol


----------



## Oldmso54

shuckins said:


> did you not get it when i sent it:
> 
> Label/Receipt Number: 9405 5036 9930 0065 7120 08
> Status: Delivered
> 
> Your item was delivered at 11:06 am on April 14, 2011 in ALLSTON, MA 02134.


Wow - called out on not being bombed when you were - OUCH! :croc: Ron's pretty darn organized there! - I'd be :banghead:


----------



## shuckins

Oldmso54 said:


> Wow - called out on not being bombed when you were - OUCH! :croc: Ron's pretty darn organized there! - I'd be :banghead:


no,that was my bad. it was the dc# from a group buy,but i'll be sure to make him change his poll answer...lol


----------



## Oldmso54

shuckins said:


> no,that was my bad. it was the dc# from a group buy,but i'll be sure to make him change his poll answer...lol


Well that's good to know - I was seriously worried for the poor soul!


----------



## Herf N Turf

I love ya, Ron, but you're an evil man. One of the reasons I love you so much, is that YOU KNOW IT!


----------



## E Dogg

We know from smelvis that he's sent at least 1000 bombs.... So I wonder how many victims will come forward


----------



## chewwy26

shuckins said:


> this could be a fun thread...
> 
> 9405 5036 9930 0162 0917 16
> 9405 5036 9930 0162 0917 09
> 9405 5036 9930 0162 0922 87
> 9405 5036 9930 0162 0916 86
> 9405 5036 9930 0161 0132 76
> 9405 5036 9930 0161 0132 38
> 9405 5036 9930 0161 0132 69
> 9405 5036 9930 0161 0132 52
> 9405 5036 9930 0161 0132 45


ROFLMAO ITS SO SO SO FUNNY :jaw:


----------



## chewwy26

BTW thanks for the poll Don i was hoping someone could arrange this

what an awesome thing to see how many of us Ron has touched :jaw:

oops that came out wrong  the shuckinator is on the move again watch your mail boxes those of you that have not felt the wrath
as it was said in star wars im not afraid and yoda responded you will be 
you will be.


----------



## Mr_mich

I got hit good, but I am one of the few that can say that i bombed him before he bombed me.


----------



## angryeaglesfan

I'm proud to say that I learned from my Shuckins noob bomb.......I just asked to tag along on his bombing run of ZK :flame: If you know there is no way to beat him, you might as well join him!!!!


----------



## gasdocok

shuckins said:


> this could be a fun thread...
> 
> 9405 5036 9930 0162 0917 16
> 9405 5036 9930 0162 0917 09
> 9405 5036 9930 0162 0922 87
> 9405 5036 9930 0162 0916 86
> 9405 5036 9930 0161 0132 76
> 9405 5036 9930 0161 0132 38
> 9405 5036 9930 0161 0132 69
> 9405 5036 9930 0161 0132 52
> 9405 5036 9930 0161 0132 45


Ron, you are a sick, sick man. Get help.

and while you're gone for treatment, I'm sure we can find some volunteers to watch over your sticks for you.

We'll only smoke a couple, honest!:woohoo:


----------



## stevodenteufel

shuckins said:


> this could be a fun thread...
> 
> 9405 5036 9930 0162 0917 16
> 9405 5036 9930 0162 0917 09
> 9405 5036 9930 0162 0922 87
> 9405 5036 9930 0162 0916 86
> 9405 5036 9930 0161 0132 76
> 9405 5036 9930 0161 0132 38
> 9405 5036 9930 0161 0132 69
> 9405 5036 9930 0161 0132 52
> 9405 5036 9930 0161 0132 45


I LOL'd


----------



## Zogg

Mr_mich said:


> I got hit good, but I am one of the few that can say that i bombed him before he bombed me.


technically, so did I!


----------



## gasdocok

ok, so after my bombing, the mailbox had to be replaced so I got one of these.










and from the review online..."it will deflect anything that weather, snowplows and testosterone-and-domestic-beer-fueled teenagers can throw at it."

Now it doesn't say anything about cigar bombs, but I'm sure it's safe...
Any of you that said you haven't been bombed by shuckins, I suggest you invest in one of these PRONTO!


----------



## Fuzzy

After Shuckins mayhem at my campground, I'm thinking of trading in the motor home for something like this










good thing my boss is short


----------



## ShawnBC

When you posted last week that you sent you 1000th bomb, I was there, trying to figure this out. 1000 bombs, each and everyone varying from 5 to 10 sticks (most of them are 8-10 from what I see), which means 5 000 to 10 000 cigars bombed! Wow man that's more than I'll ever smoke in my entire lifetime!

Do you have a secret key to Cigar.com or CI facility?

(I've been bombed by the infamous Shuckins BTW!)


----------



## Zogg

ShawnBC said:


> When you posted last week that you sent you 1000th bomb, I was there, trying to figure this out. 1000 bombs, each and everyone varying from 5 to 10 sticks (most of them are 8-10 from what I see), which means 5 000 to 10 000 cigars bombed! Wow man that's more than I'll ever smoke in my entire lifetime!
> 
> Do you have a secret key to Cigar.com or CI facility?
> 
> (I've been bombed by the infamous Shuckins BTW!)


thats also about ~$6,000 in postage


----------



## Shibby

Hmm, if the numbers that have just been posted dont stop the carnage... I really dont know what will


----------



## CigarMike

I bet this feels like entrapment to all those who have not been bombed by the mighty shuckins.



Herf N Turf said:


> By request, I think it would be fun to see just how many here have been bombed by the wanton Mr. Shuckins!


"BY REQUEST" LOL. I wonder whos.:hmm:


----------



## smirak

CigarMike said:


> I bet this feels like entrapment to all those who have not been bombed by the mighty shuckins.


You know, I was just thinking that. I'm one of the stupid ones to answer (truthfully of course) that I hadn't been bombed by him yet. I preach Situational Awareness and Force Protection to my guys all the time, and here I am. Lured me right in...way to go Shuckins...I'm pretty sure you were behind this so you could target your next victims...I feel like such a tool....:cheeky:

Kevin


----------



## jeepthing

Yes I was touched by the man. Still have the Cohiba in my Humi. Been about 2 years now.


----------



## tobacmon

I'm thinking a thread asking who has yet to be hit by the mighty one himself that being Shuckin's--I have fo sho!


----------



## WyldKnyght

I've been Shucked by the Shuckinator..... :smoke:


----------



## Vicini

I amazed that there are 16 people that haven't


----------



## shuckins

next week should be interesting...lol

9405 5036 9930 0162 4243 47
9405 5036 9930 0162 4243 30
9405 5036 9930 0162 4372 17
9405 5036 9930 0162 4333 56
9405 5036 9930 0162 4333 49
9405 5036 9930 0162 4333 00
9405 5036 9930 0162 4333 63
9405 5036 9930 0162 4334 17
9405 5036 9930 0162 4333 94
9405 5036 9930 0162 4333 32
9405 5036 9930 0162 4333 87
9405 5036 9930 0162 4334 24
9405 5036 9930 0162 4333 70


----------



## gasdocok

Stop this madness!! Have you no remorse? Just look back at all the poor mailboxes and front doors, and entire city blocks that you have reduced to rubble.

Let's all have a moment of silence for the soon-to-be victims of this latest WMD.

ray2:


----------



## NoShhhSherlock

shuckins said:


> next week should be interesting...lol
> 
> 9405 5036 9930 0162 4243 47
> 9405 5036 9930 0162 4243 30
> 9405 5036 9930 0162 4372 17
> 9405 5036 9930 0162 4333 56
> 9405 5036 9930 0162 4333 49
> 9405 5036 9930 0162 4333 00
> 9405 5036 9930 0162 4333 63
> 9405 5036 9930 0162 4334 17
> 9405 5036 9930 0162 4333 94
> 9405 5036 9930 0162 4333 32
> 9405 5036 9930 0162 4333 87
> 9405 5036 9930 0162 4334 24
> 9405 5036 9930 0162 4333 70


:spank:


----------



## Poneill272

shuckins said:


> next week should be interesting...lol
> 
> 9405 5036 9930 0162 4243 47
> 9405 5036 9930 0162 4243 30
> 9405 5036 9930 0162 4372 17
> 9405 5036 9930 0162 4333 56
> 9405 5036 9930 0162 4333 49
> 9405 5036 9930 0162 4333 00
> 9405 5036 9930 0162 4333 63
> 9405 5036 9930 0162 4334 17
> 9405 5036 9930 0162 4333 94
> 9405 5036 9930 0162 4333 32
> 9405 5036 9930 0162 4333 87
> 9405 5036 9930 0162 4334 24
> 9405 5036 9930 0162 4333 70


OMG!!! Another set of launch codes?!?! :jaw: you are one dangerous BOTL!!! And a great one too!:biggrin:


----------



## 24571

shuckins said:


> next week should be interesting...lol
> 
> 9405 5036 9930 0162 4243 47
> 9405 5036 9930 0162 4243 30
> 9405 5036 9930 0162 4372 17
> 9405 5036 9930 0162 4333 56
> 9405 5036 9930 0162 4333 49
> 9405 5036 9930 0162 4333 00
> 9405 5036 9930 0162 4333 63
> 9405 5036 9930 0162 4334 17
> 9405 5036 9930 0162 4333 94
> 9405 5036 9930 0162 4333 32
> 9405 5036 9930 0162 4333 87
> 9405 5036 9930 0162 4334 24
> 9405 5036 9930 0162 4333 70


NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!! JUST STOP THE MADNESS!!! There are defenseless women and children out there!
eep:


----------



## karatekyle

Hahahaha I think everyone that posted comments about not being bombed can pretty much assure they'll be receiving a package from Ron in the coming days.


----------



## k-morelli

SHUCK AND AWE WARFARE!!! :jaw: eep:


----------



## smirak

karatekyle said:


> Hahahaha I think everyone that posted comments about not being bombed can pretty much assure they'll be receiving a package from Ron in the coming days.


I think I "mis-remembered". I'm pretty sure I got bombed by Ron a couple months ago...yeah, that was it. I mis-remembered. Semi worked for Roger Clemons...


----------



## Johnny Rock

Ron is actually the WOPR Computer, still stuck on the Global Thermonuclear War program, but he hasn't unlocked all of the launch codes yet....:target::target::target::target::target:


----------



## Vicini

oh god


----------



## EricF

Johnny Rock said:


> Ron is actually the WOPR Computer, still stuck on the Global Thermonuclear War program, but he hasn't unlocked all of the launch codes yet....:target::target::target::target::target:


John, it looks like he is starting to!!!!!

All those poor bastages don't have a clue as what's about to happen!!!!


----------



## sligub

patrick.paul said:


> I have been touched by Mr. Shuckins *sniff*





mturnmm said:


> Yes...I have been touched:jaw:.....(sniff) yes touched by Mr.Shuckins! Oh BTW thanks for the poll!!





simplechords said:


> He popped my bomb cherry





UncleFester said:


> I was touched by Shuckins last week in my "swimsuit area"!





jeepthing said:


> Yes I was touched by the man.










[/URL]

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Can you show us on the doll where the man touched you?


----------



## kapathy

sligub........ wtf....... now i feel dirty!


----------



## ProbateGeek

shuckins said:


> . . .Your item was delivered at 11:06 am on April 14, 2011 in ALLSTON, MA 02134.


You wanna consider something REALLY scary? *What if Ron recalled this, FROM MEMORY?* 

I've twice been bombed by shuckins - the 2nd time hurts far more than the first. A signature retaliation poetry bomb is pending. :ss

Signed,

a BOTT (brother of "the Tube")


----------



## ProbateGeek

kapathy said:


> sligub........ wtf....... now i feel dirty!


Ditto. I distrust anyone who knows what to google to bring up that image...:biggrin:


----------



## horseshoe

ProbateGeek said:


> Ditto. I distrust anyone who knows what to google to bring up that image...:biggrin:


Full out coffee-through-the-nose-laugh on that one!


----------



## dahu

ProbateGeek said:


> Ditto. I distrust anyone who knows what to google to bring up that image...:biggrin:


lmao! :rofl:


----------



## Fury556

When I was just innocent little n00b Ron destroyed my mailbox. It was quite a surprise!


----------



## usrower321

I knew this was just a plot to call out the stragglers. Ron you never cease to amaze me with your generosity.


----------



## angryeaglesfan

Maybe Ron has stock in Home Depot or something.......with all of the mailboxes and houses that need replaced, he has to be getting some sort of kickback :biggrin: Maybe I need to call my financial company and move some investments around......or just ask them to mirror his:nod::nod:


----------



## k-morelli

i bet he's got his own mailbox company.. next bomb that is posted, look for a "Shuckins Mailbox Co." business card in the box


----------



## socalocmatt

EricF said:


> John, it looks like he is starting to!!!!!
> 
> All those poor bastages don't have a clue as what's about to happen!!!!


If only there was a way to get him to play tic-tac-toe. Only then would he discover that sometimes there are no winners :laugh:


----------



## Habano

Just added number 60 to the list. This poll is going to top 100 very easily if everyone see's this thread.

Just add it up already. Figure Ron sends an average of say eight cigars per box. Many times it's more than that for sure. But we'll say eight is an average number. 60 x 8 = 480 cigars. Now figuring in shipping at an average of $5.00 per small flat rate box. Yep between postage and cigars, it all adds up. Just goes to show you how generous this guy really is.


----------



## Zogg

one of those landed right near me and it wasnt even aimed at me

AHH COLLATERAL DAMAGE

(hehe i know who got hit.. well its "out for delivery" right now!)


----------



## bcannon87

With all of them new codes, this could be a devastating week!!


----------



## Shibby

-1 from not bombed...
+1 to have been bombed..

The mighty shuck hit me hard today..

Post with pics is "They didnt even let me hit 50..." if you wanna see the hit


----------



## protekk

Ron has sent some amazing cigars to me for a troops contest but to date I am not a BOTT.


----------



## shuckins

bombing is my business,and business is good!

9405 5036 9930 0163 9759 47
9405 5036 9930 0163 9759 54
9405 5036 9930 0163 9661 43
9405 5036 9930 0163 9661 98
9405 5036 9930 0163 9661 50
9405 5036 9930 0163 9661 12
9405 5036 9930 0163 9661 36
9405 5036 9930 0163 9661 81
9405 5036 9930 0163 9661 29
9405 5036 9930 0163 9662 04


----------



## k-morelli

oh dear god!! take cover everyone theyre gonna be hitting everywhere


----------



## Shibby

shuckins said:


> bombing is my business,and business is good!
> 
> 9405 5036 9930 0163 9759 47
> 9405 5036 9930 0163 9759 54
> 9405 5036 9930 0163 9661 43
> 9405 5036 9930 0163 9661 98
> 9405 5036 9930 0163 9661 50
> 9405 5036 9930 0163 9661 12
> 9405 5036 9930 0163 9661 36
> 9405 5036 9930 0163 9661 81
> 9405 5036 9930 0163 9661 29
> 9405 5036 9930 0163 9662 04


I can see that. I dont know whether i should thank you for the sticks you hit me with today or be mad that you blew my mailbox to shreds.....

I guess ill thank ya, THANKS BRO!:high5:


----------



## Josh Lucky 13

Its better to get the bombing out of the way that way you dont live in fear to get your mail as much


----------



## 68 Lotus

It's taken 6 months to collect what Ron sends out in a single bomb run! 

:faint:.....:faint:


----------



## nealw6971

Until Ron sent me the sticks he sent me I had never even *seen* them! I mean, this is the high level quality that he is sending out. It's untouchable.

Edit: And... I was busting butt to get over 100 posts and I barely made it before I got hit! Not only is he deadly, he's fast!


----------



## cleanerPA

Shuckins just got me today, never saw it coming! :woohoo:

A big THANK YOU to Shuckins- you are the man!

Really cool thing is that I got bombed with stuff that I've never tried as of yet and some of which I had on my "to do" list.


----------



## nealw6971

cleanerPA said:


> Shuckins just got me today, never saw it coming! :woohoo:
> 
> A big THANK YOU to Shuckins- you are the man!
> 
> Really cool thing is that I got bombed with stuff that I've never tried as of yet and some of which I had on my "to do" list.


QFT, brother, QFT. Looks like he got both of us on the same day. Double bombing victims. He's just that good. He's like the Chuck Norris of cigars.


----------



## gnarwrangler

I, too, was savagely victimized by one Mr. Schuckins today. Full post coming soon!


----------



## Shibby

gnarwrangler said:


> I, too, was savagely victimized by one Mr. Schuckins today. Full post coming soon!


Same here man. I just dont know how one man can be so very cruel.


----------



## stevodenteufel

....Let's re-poll in a week, I have a feeling this poll's integrity has been compromised.


----------



## Shibby

stevodenteufel said:


> ....Let's re-poll in a week, I have a feeling this poll's integrity has been compromised.


with all the launch codes that have been posted the last few days i really dont think anyone will be left to vote in a week


----------



## smirak

nealw6971 said:


> Until Ron sent me the sticks he sent me I had never even *seen* them! I mean, this is the high level quality that he is sending out. It's untouchable.
> 
> Edit: And... I was busting butt to get over 100 posts and I barely made it before I got hit! Not only is he deadly, he's fast!


Oh, I'm gonna make the 100 post mark before he gets me...However, I'm pretty sure that the only thing saving me is the time that it takes to get mail from the states to Iraq...


----------



## kapathy

smirak said:


> Oh, I'm gonna make the 100 post mark before he gets me...However, I'm pretty sure that the only thing saving me is the time that it takes to get mail from the states to Iraq...


even if he hits me this week im gonna make 1000 without replacing that rusty tin box in my front yard


----------



## CigarMike

Lets look at this from stricktly a numbers standpoint. Heres what we know so far.

7-16-2011



shuckins said:


> this could be a fun thread...
> 9405 5036 9930 0162 0917 16
> 9405 5036 9930 0162 0917 09
> 9405 5036 9930 0162 0922 87
> 9405 5036 9930 0162 0916 86
> 9405 5036 9930 0161 0132 76
> 9405 5036 9930 0161 0132 38
> 9405 5036 9930 0161 0132 69
> 9405 5036 9930 0161 0132 52
> 9405 5036 9930 0161 0132 45


7-17-2011



shuckins said:


> next week should be interesting...lol
> 9405 5036 9930 0162 4243 47
> 9405 5036 9930 0162 4243 30
> 9405 5036 9930 0162 4372 17
> 9405 5036 9930 0162 4333 56
> 9405 5036 9930 0162 4333 49
> 9405 5036 9930 0162 4333 00
> 9405 5036 9930 0162 4333 63
> 9405 5036 9930 0162 4334 17
> 9405 5036 9930 0162 4333 94
> 9405 5036 9930 0162 4333 32
> 9405 5036 9930 0162 4333 87
> 9405 5036 9930 0162 4334 24
> 9405 5036 9930 0162 4333 70


7-18-2011



shuckins said:


> bombing is my business, and business is good!
> 9405 5036 9930 0163 9759 47
> 9405 5036 9930 0163 9759 54
> 9405 5036 9930 0163 9661 43
> 9405 5036 9930 0163 9661 98
> 9405 5036 9930 0163 9661 50
> 9405 5036 9930 0163 9661 12
> 9405 5036 9930 0163 9661 36
> 9405 5036 9930 0163 9661 81
> 9405 5036 9930 0163 9661 29
> 9405 5036 9930 0163 9662 04


Based on the trend that I am seeing here we could very well be looking at world wide Shuckins bombing by the end of the week.


----------



## nealw6971

CigarMike said:


> Lets look at this from stricktly a numbers standpoint. Heres what we know so far.
> 
> 7-16-2011
> 
> 7-17-2011
> 
> 7-18-2011
> 
> Based on the trend that I am seeing here we could very well be looking at world wide Shuckins bombing by the end of the week.


No one is safe...


----------



## smirak

CigarMike said:


> Lets look at this from stricktly a numbers standpoint. Heres what we know so far.
> 
> 7-16-2011
> 
> 7-17-2011
> 
> 7-18-2011
> 
> Based on the trend that I am seeing here we could very well be looking at world wide Shuckins bombing by the end of the week.


I'm thinking the US Government had it all wrong when we invaded Iraq. There were no WMDs here (we know that for sure). I believe, we should have invaded Ron's....apparently, he has WMDs at his house...

Kevin


----------



## nealw6971

smirak said:


> I'm thinking the US Government had it all wrong when we invaded Iraq. There were no WMDs here (we know that for sure). I believe, we should have invaded Ron's....apparently, he has WMDs at his house...
> 
> Kevin


Finally! Light has been cast upon the truth!


----------



## k-morelli

smirak said:


> I'm thinking the US Government had it all wrong when we invaded Iraq. There were no WMDs here (we know that for sure). I believe, we should have invaded Ron's....apparently, he has WMDs at his house...
> 
> Kevin


there's still time to invade before he goes ahead and finishes off the few straglers left


----------



## Tan18_01

I am safe for now and am also hoping to fly under the radar.
Maybe instead of reaching XXX post count celebrations, we should have 'XXX Posts without being bombed by shuckins celebrations'


----------



## gnarwrangler

I hadn't even hit 10 yet when I was hit, noone is safe!


----------



## k-morelli

I just got over 100 today and I'm at work right now but still safe that I know of


----------



## Mr_Black

my new office was leveled yesterday due to a Shuckins attack! It was much appreciated! Thanks again!


----------



## bcannon87

Oh the Humanity!!!!!!


----------



## shuckins

a few strays:

9405 5036 9930 0165 2125 83
9405 5036 9930 0165 2126 13
9405 5036 9930 0165 2125 90
9405 5036 9930 0165 2126 06

and a heads up for our international PUFFers!
don't go thinking you are safe,because every time i posted a set of numbers,i also sent an international bomb...lol


----------



## Poneill272

shuckins said:


> a few strays:
> 
> 9405 5036 9930 0165 2125 83
> 9405 5036 9930 0165 2126 13
> 9405 5036 9930 0165 2125 90
> 9405 5036 9930 0165 2126 06
> 
> and a heads up for our international PUFFers!
> don't go thinking you are safe,because every time i posted a set of numbers,i also sent an international bomb...lol


Ron, you have out done yourself!! Truly amazing!


----------



## Tan18_01

And the damage continues!!!


----------



## Vicini

When will this insanity end


----------



## Shibby

When i finally thought the destruction had come to an end... The man just loves to blow up dem mailboxes


----------



## nealw6971

shuckins said:


> a few strays:
> 
> 9405 5036 9930 0165 2125 83
> 9405 5036 9930 0165 2126 13
> 9405 5036 9930 0165 2125 90
> 9405 5036 9930 0165 2126 06
> 
> and a heads up for our international PUFFers!
> don't go thinking you are safe,because every time i posted a set of numbers,i also sent an international bomb...lol


/me... speechless. Dude. Srsly. LOL. Dayammmmm.


----------



## smirak

shuckins said:


> a few strays:
> 
> 9405 5036 9930 0165 2125 83
> 9405 5036 9930 0165 2126 13
> 9405 5036 9930 0165 2125 90
> 9405 5036 9930 0165 2126 06
> 
> and a heads up for our international PUFFers!
> don't go thinking you are safe,because every time i posted a set of numbers,i also sent an international bomb...lol


Fick me...I was sure that the only safe thing I had to rely on was the fact that I was in Iraq. Hopefully these are going to other international destinations...

Kevin


----------



## k-morelli

so I get home from work today and like I do everyday I go out front and grab the mail.. but today I walked out front to see that my front lawn was covered in debris and smoldering rubble and my mailbox was no where to be found and then I realized that in place of my mailbox was a little white USPS box and I knew that this had to be the work of Shuckins!! I opened up the box and found these gems, all of which I've never had.. much appreciated and thank you!


----------



## CraigJS

Shuckins, you are THE MAN!!:biggrin: Thanks


----------



## nealw6971

k-morelli said:


> so I get home from work today and like I do everyday I go out front and grab the mail.. but today I walked out front to see that my front lawn was covered in debris and smoldering rubble and my mailbox was no where to be found and then I realized that in place of my mailbox was a little white USPS box and I knew that this had to be the work of Shuckins!! I opened up the box and found these gems, all of which I've never had.. much appreciated and thank you!


Congrats! Nice sticks.

Shuckins, once again, you amaze and make a brother happy!


----------



## 68 Lotus

Johnny Rock said:


> Ron is actually the WOPR Computer, still stuck on the Global Thermonuclear War program, but he hasn't unlocked all of the launch codes yet....:target::target::target::target::target:


A strange game!....The only winning move!..... Is not to play! :doh:

:faint:


----------



## nealw6971

68 Lotus said:


> A strange game!....The only winning move!..... Is not to play! :doh:
> 
> :faint:


Nice...


----------



## bcannon87

So I need to change my vote!!!! I got hit today!!! -1 on the not been hit by the shuckinator, +1 to have been hit by the shuckinator!!!


----------



## k-morelli

yea my vote needs amending also.. +1 to the hit by shuckins side


----------



## smirak

68 Lotus said:


> A strange game!....The only winning move!..... Is not to play! :doh:
> 
> :faint:


That's the problem. You can't not play. I'm sure others have tried and faild miserably...


----------



## tobacmon

When Ron was a teenager he probably fire cracker a few boxes------ Now that he's grown a bit I think this is his legal way of doing it!


----------



## shuckins

tobacmon said:


> When Ron was a teenager he probably fire cracker a few boxes------ Now that he's grown a bit I think this is his legal way of doing it!


it's funny you should say that paul!
when i was i kid,i got my hands on a few m80's,and the first one i lit i tossed into a mailbox. well,it blew it right off the post,and was the greatest thing i had ever seen at the time! still today,i carry that image around in my head,and it makes me smile whenever i think of it...lol


----------



## 4pistonjosh

Haha. Now thats funny, the bombing started at a very young age


----------



## nealw6971

shuckins said:


> it's funny you should say that paul!
> when i was i kid,i got my hands on a few m80's,and the first one i lit i tossed into a mailbox. well,it blew it right off the post,and was the greatest thing i had ever seen at the time! still today,i carry that image around in my head,and it makes me smile whenever i think of it...lol


I'm wondering why we never made the connection earlier. Now we know what "past event" turned you into a fearsome serial b*mber!


----------



## User Name

What better way to spread some kind of mind control agent than massive cigar bombing? Once Ron as effectively bombed every member, he will activate his nanomachines that were transferred to your body through the tobacco smoke. The nanomachines are kept safe in his lair, with the help of his "tubes". Once a cigar is placed into the tube, the nanomachines attach themselves to the cigar wrapper, giving the appearance of plume.

He will then rule most of the world through mind control....well actually, just the cigar smokers. So actually, not that many people...huh...almost seems kinda not worth it....better start bombing nanomachine beer and nanomachine coach purses.


----------



## RockDevil

User Name said:


> What better way to spread some kind of mind control agent than massive cigar bombing? Once Ron as effectively bombed every member, he will activate his nanomachines that were transferred to your body through the tobacco smoke. The nanomachines are kept safe in his lair, with the help of his "tubes". Once a cigar is placed into the tube, the nanomachines attach themselves to the cigar wrapper, giving the appearance of plume.
> 
> He will then rule most of the world through mind control....well actually, just the cigar smokers. So actually, not that many people...huh...almost seems kinda not worth it....better start bombing nanomachine beer and nanomachine coach purses.


That sounds like it could be the plot in one of the 'Transformers' movies..... :wink:


----------



## Habano

How has the poll not reached 100 yet? Ron sends out a 100 boxes a week, so we should be well over 250 right now. Some people are not voting who has been bombed by the Shuckins!


----------



## ameyers41

I couldn't have had more than about a dozen posts before I got touched... And I liked it!


----------



## NoShhhSherlock

hmmmmm, I think Don has setup the entire puff forum!! He must be in partnership with Shuckins, this thread is to compile a list of those who not been bombed yet for the Shuckinator!


----------



## Josh Lucky 13

Starbuck said:


> How has the poll not reached 100 yet? Ron sends out a 100 boxes a week, so we should be well over 250 right now. Some people are not voting who has been bombed by the Shuckins!


They are probably still in shock from his bomb. It has been brought up in the Bombed by Shuckins Support Group many members still have "post traumatic shuckins bomb syndrome" or ptsbs. It is rumored a few have gone into hiding after they were bombed.


----------



## 54 Conqueror

Got me today! unreal.


----------



## nealw6971

54 Conqueror said:


> Got me today! unreal.


Brother, I am so glad that you didn't say "surreal". LOL.


----------



## shuckins

dr bomb's mission:

Control And Neutralize Any Dangerous Allies

it's too late for some,the mission has already begun...


----------



## ProbateGeek

shuckins said:


> dr bomb's mission:
> 
> Control And Neutralize Any Dangerous Allies
> 
> it's too late for some,the mission has already begun...


Ooooooooohhhhhh.......

I don't know which is worse:

(i) Ron's blatant obviousness in posting DC numbers, or

(ii) his cool-handed subtlety with messages like this.​Glad I'm south of THAT border, that's all I'm sayin'... :ss


----------



## nealw6971

ProbateGeek said:


> Ooooooooohhhhhh.......
> 
> I don't know which is worse:
> 
> (i) Ron's blatant obviousness in posting DC numbers, or
> 
> (ii) his cool-handed subtlety with messages like this.​Glad I'm south of THAT border, that's all I'm sayin'... :ss


Shuckins is pretty much wow-ing everyone with his subversive bombing runs.


----------



## dragonhead08

I got nuked


----------



## CigarDoc

Well, you can officially add me to the ranks. He got me a couple days ago. Not even fair, a man can't even go overseas and feel safe. Shuckins, we got enough bombs in Afghanistan without you sending them INTO the country! Anyhow, I can't thank you enough. I would have taken some pictures, but 7 of the sticks were on fire before I could get back to base (I grabbed the box before a mission and took it with me) Me and my buddies here thank you more than I can explain in words.

Doc


----------



## tobacmon

shuckins said:


> it's funny you should say that paul!
> when i was i kid,i got my hands on a few m80's,and the first one i lit i tossed into a mailbox. well,it blew it right off the post,and was the greatest thing i had ever seen at the time! still today,i carry that image around in my head,and it makes me smile whenever i think of it...lol


*Funny---I knew it was a suppressed childhood thing---ROLMAO*


----------



## castaweb

I got bombed; twice.

First time Ron launched a Stinger Missile right at my mailbox. A lot of damage to be sure but manageable. Being the man that I am, I returned fire with my Daisy Red Rider. That should teach him, right?

NNNOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO! I was driving home on Tuesday and I thought I heard some faint music. Is that the freaking Gap Band? It was The Gap Band and as I pulled into my driveway, I recognized the song as "You dropped A Bomb On Me." I didn't know what to think until I saw that my mailbox had taken a direct hit from an Atlas D missile. It was strange how the mailbox was completely demolished but the small cardboard box that was inside had taken no damage.

What is the takeaway from this? Simple............................................

*Don't +&@# with Shuckins! :cowboyic9:*


----------



## Johnny Rock

NoShhhSherlock said:


> hmmmmm, I think Don has setup the entire puff forum!! He must be in partnership with Shuckins, this thread is to compile a list of those who not been bombed yet for the Shuckinator!


I'm thinking Shuckins is kind of like Santa...has a list and is checking it twice...

No worries if you have been bombed already (maybe)...if not...lookout!!!!


----------



## Kampaigner

shuckins said:


> dr bomb's mission:
> 
> Control And Neutralize Any Dangerous Allies
> 
> it's too late for some,the mission has already begun...


I see what you did thar lol.

be warned, we Canadians have been known to retaliate in kind!
:cowboyic9:


----------



## Wineador

What's a Shuckins?




































:fencing: JUST KIDDING!! 
.


----------



## Casey Jones

loving this thread. Just read 11 pages of it!


----------



## szyzk

Better late to this thread then never! My "Official Shuckins Bomb" came in December 2010 and I just recuperated enough to return the favor!


----------



## NoShhhSherlock

Johnny Rock said:


> I'm thinking Shuckins is kind of like Santa...has a list and is checking it twice...
> 
> No worries if you have been bombed already (maybe)...if not...lookout!!!!


Haha, Damn I must have been thinking something different when I posted that. RON! not Don! But you are right, I'm sure he checks it twice maybe even a third time!


----------



## gaberox

Well I can change my vote now. My mailbox and humi have been crushed. And let me tell you I aint complainin:nod:


----------



## protekk

I got home from a vacation today and my house and mailbox were destroyed!!Finally I am a brother of the tube...Thanks Ron!!


----------



## 4pistonjosh

My vote needs to change to he busted me wide open


----------



## horseshoe

The poll needed one more option. 

-Oh yes, I have been met with the willful devastation of Shuckins! 
-I've managed to fly below Shuckins' radar... so far! 
-I have the right to remain silent. Anything I say can, and will, be used to build a bomb against me.....


----------



## Partially Deaf

Casey Jones said:


> loving this thread. Just read 11 pages of it!


Me too, Shuckins is the master.


----------



## Rackir

Me thinks this thread be a trap!
I shall consult the master;









Yup, its a trap.


----------



## horseshoe

I need to change my vote now too...I'm now a recovering victim...

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/cigar-bombs/295583-massive-destruction.html


----------



## Ronjohn

Shuckins is the man. The best Bomber ever. He never stop.


----------



## CigarMike

Ok. Its official. I successfully flew under the radar past my NP status. I have made 90 days and 100 posts with no Shuckins destruction. I intentionally made a point to not vote until I made it to that point. LOL. Just in case the poll was indeed rigged.
My vote has been submitted now though.


----------



## nealw6971

CigarMike said:


> Ok. Its official. I successfully flew under the radar past my NP status. I have made 90 days and 100 posts with no Shuckins destruction. I intentionally made a point to not vote until I made it to that point. LOL. Just in case the poll was indeed rigged.
> My vote has been submitted now though.


Heh. That might be a record. I made it to 100 posts, but not even close to 90 days. WTG!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

CigarMike said:


> Ok. Its official. I successfully flew under the radar past my NP status. I have made 90 days and 100 posts with no Shuckins destruction. I intentionally made a point to not vote until I made it to that point. LOL. Just in case the poll was indeed rigged.
> My vote has been submitted now though.


I flew under Shuckins radar for 1 year and 8 months! But boy let me tell you the man is off the hook. The Bomb he dropped on me leveled the neighborhood. You are a fool to think you are safe. No one is out of his reach!!!!!!!!!!!!!

See the carnage here!

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/habanos-discussion/296051-thanks-ron.html

Or for those who don't yet have access to that part of the forum!

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/cigar-bombs/296050-ron-bomb.html


----------



## CigarMike

TonyBrooklyn said:


> I flew under Shuckins radar for 1 year and 8 months! But boy let me tell you the man is off the hook. The Bomb he dropped on me leveled the neighborhood. You are a fool to think you are safe. No one is out of his reach!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> See the carnage here!
> 
> http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/habanos-discussion/296051-thanks-ron.html
> 
> Or for those who don't yet have access to that part of the forum!
> 
> http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/cigar-bombs/296050-ron-bomb.html


I dont, for 2 seconds, think Im safe. As a matter of fact I feel like I may have lit the fuse.


----------



## Dizzy

Don't what I did to catch his attention, but Shuckins hit me hard today... Every day I read what people write on this forum and am more happy about my decision to join. A sense of brotherhood exists here because of Shuckins and guys like him. Everybody is welcome and NOBODY is safe...

Happy Smoking!


----------



## Shibby

I truely think that we need a new poll put up.. This one is horribly inaccurate now


----------



## Zybert

Apparently my address didn't display correctly, So I've been safe so far >.>

He did send Zogg cigars for my birthday bomb which was insane! Shuckins is the man!


----------



## Rackir

Hello. My name is Peter, and I have been bombed by Shuckins.


----------



## CigarMike

CigarMike said:


> Ok. Its official. I successfully flew under the radar past my NP status. I have made 90 days and 100 posts with no Shuckins destruction. I intentionally made a point to not vote until I made it to that point. LOL. Just in case the poll was indeed rigged.
> My vote has been submitted now though.


Well, I should have known better than to flaunt my ability to fly under Shuckins radar. No sooner than I made my accomplishment known another one of my mailboxes was destroyed. I will post up picks tomorrow when I get home from work.

I suppose someone will need to change my vote.


----------



## CigarMike

CigarMike said:


> Well, I should have known better than to flaunt my ability to fly under Shuckins radar. No sooner than I made my accomplishment known another one of my mailboxes was destroyed. I will post up picks tomorrow when I get home from work.
> 
> I suppose someone will need to change my vote.


Here is the carnage.

The Myth... The MAN... THE LEGEND


----------



## stew

The Mad Bomber Shuckins hit my mailbox with a Smart Bomb just the other week out of no where......i am still pick mailbox shrapnel out of my ass!!!!


----------



## watchdog1977

Yup the unabomber got me too. he is a one man wreckin crew.


----------



## Murph2che

I've got shrapnel in the siding of my house now thanks to an explosive Shuckins bomb. I'll be posting a thread and pic as soon as my count climbs up a few digits.


----------



## carpenter

man, 105 confirmed blown up mailboxes by one man. And some of them have probably been blown up multiple times. That is just awesome.


----------

